# 2021 Bluewater "Battle Plan" for Edge/Nipple/Spur



## Nightrotor (Jan 19, 2016)

It looks like "Tres Leos" will be repaired and back in action soon after Sally messed her up. Looking forward to getting back on the water and fishing with my son and grandson this spring. The new Okaloosa FADs make for an interesting target area we have not had for early season before. 

It looks like the loop current is being good to us this year and pushing eddies well up into Desoto canyon. I hope to start fishing in April targeting 68+ degree water and blue to green clear water (I use ripcharts). Maybe we will find some early Whites, small tuna, and early Wahoo. 

What are your plans for this year?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Definitely wanna target some spring time Wahoo


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I myself am going to be focusing much more on Bluewater this year. I have discovered my range and will look to make frequent trips to the FADs, The Ghetto and other relatively close points of interest.

I haven't noticed many reports from the FADs coming out just yet. But then again, most blue water folks are a tight lipped bunch. Everyone knows they're out there... no use in trying to hide them 😄


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

yep. Hope to have a dock rebuilt and the boat repaired and renamed "Badd Bitch" after the abuse she took from Sally. If it all goes well we will be hitting blue water ASAP.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I probably won’t get a reply but where are the fads ?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I probably won’t get a reply but where are the fads ?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems the closest one is about 60 miles from Pensacola pass.


----------



## Nightrotor (Jan 19, 2016)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I probably won’t get a reply but where are the fads ?


Here are the newest ones that were recently deployed. They area oriented in a triangle around the spur.


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll be out there in a 33 palmetto with twin zuke 300s. Fads /deep drop/ daytiming you name it. Possibilities are endless out there !


----------

